# BOYCOTT



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Come on people I think its time for a nationwide Boycott...
For those of you whose cities were not hit...don't worry it's coming.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I really don't get it. I turned the riders app on and there are bunch of drivers out. What will it take to finally park it??? .50 per mile??? Wtf is wrong with people????


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> I really don't get it. I turned the riders app on and there are bunch of drivers out. What will it take to finally park it??? .50 per mile??? Wtf is wrong with people????


It doesn't hit officially until Noon pacific time.
For some it might take a week or two until they figure out that they are losing money/not getting the guarantees.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

As I have commented before.

They will push rates till they believe they will start to impact coverage.

Then increase them a little.

Fact is people are still answering the bait and switch ads in the US.

I would not work for the rates they are paying in the US.

Depreciation is a bigger expense than fuel.

So the mileage rate needs to compensate you for loss of vehicle value.

In London PH it was considered good if you had less than 50% dead miles.

So the minimum rate you can work for is twice what your vehicle running costs are.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Mine started as soon as I received the email. But there are going to be a bunch of idiots out there who will drive for penny's on the mile, and Uber knows this. That is why they lowered the rates yet again despite the massive protests after last rate cuts.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

My boycott starts today my city not affected but will be shortly. Now we all understand the purpose of regulation although not all regulation is good it has a place most regulations start with initial good reasons. Uber in the beginning was about a better experience that customers were glad to pay for now it's just a gypsy service with the same standards


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> I really don't get it. I turned the riders app on and there are bunch of drivers out. What will it take to finally park it??? .50 per mile??? Wtf is wrong with people????


Some people actually depend on the little income all others just need to stop at least for a while to impact bottom line. Come on people have some self respect


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Eventually Uber will realize to their dismay that they created 1 million or so haters of their company as that is how many drivers they will have screwed or made bs promises to.

When some of those drivers call their local mayor's office or councilman or congressman give it two years and Uber will be destroyed by regulations meant to hit them. But the owner might have sold out before then, taking the money and run.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Best course of action would be to contact your local Mayor and councilmen and whoever else can stop these ****ers. At this point it is public danger. Would you get on a cheap plane knowing they don't do any maintance on it whatsever???? Second - massive boycot around the IPO time.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

uberwatcher said:


> It doesn't hit officially until Noon pacific time.
> For some it might take a week or two until they figure out that they are losing money/not getting the guarantees.


If you look at every week you're slowly making less and working MORE.


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

What we need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, They get a box after the ride where they can ad optional tip and rating, so obviously it can be done and people can still do a cashless trip. and we all need to email Uber and demand this!!!
As far as expense calculation above, 22.7 miles per gallon??? Buy a PRIUS and you will get over 40 mpg. Oil changes don't need to be done at 3000 miles try 5 0r 6000 actually (read your owners manual and you will see that is for cops ( that leave car idling all the time so the engine runs the equivalent of 6000 miles) and tow vehicles and dirt roads.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> What we need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, They get a box after the ride where they can ad optional tip and rating, so obviously it can be done and people can still do a cashless trip. and we all need to email Uber and demand this!!!
> As far as expense calculation above, 22.7 miles per gallon??? Buy a PRIUS and you will get over 40 mpg. Oil changes don't need to be done at 3000 miles try 5 0r 6000 actually (read your owners manual and you will see that is for cops ( that leave car idling all the time so the engine runs the equivalent of 6000 miles) and tow vehicles and dirt roads.


We dont need tip most people dont leave a tip on lyft. Uber drivers didnt care about tip because fares were more than reasonable until fare cut fare cut 1 safety fee and now a third fare cut. Insurance fee is a lie they then changed wording to safety fee. One driver can only do x fares per hr. Based on uber b.s. Graphs drivers are only making couple dollars more per hr which get washed on gas and more wear and tear. Y can't uber then drop there percentage take this is now third fare drop the drivers eat


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Come on people I think its time for a nationwide Boycott...
> For those of you whose cities were not hit...don't worry it's coming.


True, but there will be idiots in the affected cities who will still drive because they only look at their pay and not expenses and taxes. It would serve them better to just panhadle. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw yet another cut before the year is out.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Come on people I think its time for a nationwide Boycott...
> For those of you whose cities were not hit...don't worry it's coming.


Now that it has effected your city and your wallet, you cry for a nationwide boycott, REALLY, I see many hypocrites on this board, no one cared when rates got cut in NYC for Uberx drivers "we took a 35% hit", now that it has hit home, we want a nationwide boycott, LOL, that will never happen in this industry, which is as cutthroat as any, from the drivers "pinging fellow drivers on their passenger app and then cancelling them" to the people running these companies.


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

Hitecsaver said:


> In Dallas if you had a Prius you'd get a lot of cancelled trips...these are Texans not Californicators. You must be an idiot... 6000 mile change and I use synt. And yes my Ford gets 22.7MPG.


I wasn't questioning your poor mileage, just suggesting you smarten up and buy a much better car, but if you think Ford is so great than at least buy a Fusion Hybrid ( even though the Prius gets 25% better mpg, 50 vs. 40 mpg). Also people aren't going to cancel because of the car, the app just gives them make and license plate not the model. As far as oil changes, learn to read an owners manual and not just buy into Jiffy lubes suggested intervals that only serve to double their profits ( changing oil at 3000 mile intervals won't make it last longer as you will wreck it or trade it in or a 100 other things will fail before your engine wears out due to normal oil change intervals).


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> Duped by UBER again. When I signed up the ad said make up to $35 an hour. Today the ad reads make up to $13hr. What happened to the make $600 this weekend ad?? Want to see some real numbers?
> 
> Want to see the math with the new rates and what you'll make the entire year???
> 
> ...


I think you forgot insurance, license fees, phone and phone services. This is kind of a nifty site and good article; http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/2014/12/01/number-rides-pay-insurance-lyft-uber/


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

lu181 said:


> My boycott starts today my city not affected but will be shortly. Now we all understand the purpose of regulation although not all regulation is good it has a place most regulations start with initial good reasons. Uber in the beginning was about a better experience that customers were glad to pay for now it's just a gypsy service with the same standards


If anyone here knows the history of the taxi industry this is exactly the same thing taxis were doing in the 30s and that's why regulations and medalions came about. That's why cities set the price per mile and regulate how many cars are on the road. Not saying it works but at this point better then this illegal scheme Fuber unleashed. At this point I predict Fuber is a danger to the public and taxis will make a comeback. Fuber right now is worse then the very thing everyone was running away from. Taxis are many times and many places safer now for both riders and drivers. Never thought I would ever say that but the tipping point has been reached. Unfortunately. Would I put my kids in a uber car? Absolutely positively no way in hell.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> I wasn't questioning your poor mileage, just suggesting you smarten up and buy a much better car, but if you think Ford is so great than at least buy a Fusion Hybrid ( even though the Prius gets 25% better mpg, 50 vs. 40 mpg). Also people aren't going to cancel because of the car, the app just gives them make and license plate not the model. As far as oil changes, learn to read an owners manual and not just buy into Jiffy lubes suggested intervals that only serve to double their profits ( changing oil at 3000 mile intervals won't make it last longer as you will wreck it or trade it in or a 100 other things will fail before your engine wears out due to normal oil change intervals).


Somehow "smarten up and buy a better car" doesn't go together lol


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Now that it has effected your city and your wallet, you cry for a nationwide boycott, REALLY, I see many hypocrites on this board, no one cared when rates got cut in NYC for Uberx drivers "we took a 35% hit", now that it has hit home, we want a nationwide boycott, LOL, that will never happen in this industry, which is as cutthroat as any, from the drivers "pinging fellow drivers on their passenger app and then cancelling them" to the people running these companies.


I'm a NJ uberX so we are lower than NYC. NJ wasn't part of the cut today. I thinks it's coming though. So Stop... and let's organize.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Somehow "smarten up and buy a better car" doesn't go together lol


Stop bickering...its not even funny


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

Obviously prdelnik666 is a taxi driver trying to discredit the competition. Everyone I have driven for from all over the country and the world loves Uber and has horror stories about regular taxi's usually involving Haitians or some other immigrant in some old cop dirty cop car bought at auction and painted yellow.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> Obviously prdelnik666 is a taxi driver trying to discredit the competition. Everyone I have driven for from all over the country and the world loves Uber and has horror stories about regular taxi's usually involving Haitians or some other immigrant in some old cop dirty cop car bought at auction and painted yellow.


Nope, not a cab driver. Just wait for the horror stories coming out of fuber. Wait they already have some e. g uber driver attacking a passenger with a hammer. As uber drivers become more desperate the stories will get bigger and better. Btw - there is a reason why white Americans are not driving a cab and it's been mostly immigrants driving cabs. They simply can not afford to drive a cab. 
Now, you are driving for less then a dollar per mile but you think you are better then them???


----------



## Ben Hughes (Nov 2, 2014)

lu181 said:


> We dont need tip most people dont leave a tip on lyft. Uber drivers didnt care about tip because fares were more than reasonable until fare cut fare cut 1 safety fee and now a third fare cut. Insurance fee is a lie they then changed wording to safety fee. One driver can only do x fares per hr. Based on uber b.s. Graphs drivers are only making couple dollars more per hr which get washed on gas and more wear and tear. Y can't uber then drop there percentage take this is now third fare drop the drivers eat


Lyft got dropped in Houston but when I drove for them 8 out of 10 pax tipped me.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Now that it has effected your city and your wallet, you cry for a nationwide boycott, REALLY, I see many hypocrites on this board, no one cared when rates got cut in NYC for Uberx drivers "we took a 35% hit", now that it has hit home, we want a nationwide boycott, LOL, that will never happen in this industry, which is as cutthroat as any, from the drivers "pinging fellow drivers on their passenger app and then cancelling them" to the people running these companies.


Wtf are you talking about? Even with the cuts, NYC has the highest rate in the nation. Nobody feels sorry for you.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Wtf are you talking about? Even with the cuts, NYC has the highest rate in the nation. Nobody feels sorry for you.


Since you have no clue what it costs to operate in nyc, and the requirements associated with getting licensed and able to operate as a FHV in NYC with the TLC, I will just leave it at that, do some research before posting nonsense. And no we cant use the family station wagon to do Uber FHV work. This is not Milwaukee.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> Obviously prdelnik666 is a taxi driver trying to discredit the competition. Everyone I have driven for from all over the country and the world loves Uber and has horror stories about regular taxi's usually involving Haitians or some other immigrant in some old cop dirty cop car bought at auction and painted yellow.


We are all taxi driver duh are you transporting people for money that is the definition of the word. Hilarious how people think bc it's app based we are somewhat better than anyone. And I believe we are all immigrants also most yellow taxis now camry Ford escapes accords etc.. Those immigrants are also making more money than uber drivers


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Since you have no clue what it costs to operate in nyc, and the requirements associated with getting licensed and able to operate as a FHV in NYC with the TLC, I will just leave it at that, do some research before posting nonsense. And no we cant use the family station wagon to do Uber FHV work. This is not Milwaukee.


Awwwe, poor you. I just found it funny that you came here to whine like a little ***** because nobody came to support the $90,000 a year drivers because of rate cuts (which every other city in the US also had).

Ohh, and I got news for you, both the driver and the vehicle needs to have a permit to operate in Milwaukee too. Now don't you feel like a jack ass? Guess what, New York is not the center of the universe.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Awwwe, poor you. I just found ir funny rbat you came here to whine lime a little ***** because nobody came to supprt the 90,000 a year drivers because of rate cuts (which every other city in the US also had). I just found it funny that you expected the rest of the US to rally behind your rate cuts to 2 dollars per mile.
> 
> Ohh, and I got news for you, both the driver and the vehicle needs to have a permit to operate in Milwaukee too. Now dobt you feel like a jack ass. Guess what, New York is not the center of the universe.


A permit, yea whatever, like I said, the blind leading the blind, LOL.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

lu181 said:


> We are all taxi driver duh are you transporting people for money that is the definition of the word. Hilarious how people think bc it's app based we are somewhat better than anyone. And I believe we are all immigrants also most yellow taxis now camry Ford escapes accords etc.. Those immigrants are also making more money than uber drivers


Exactly!!! There is no ridesharing or share economy. There's no sharing going on. It's illegal cabbing. Let's call it what it is.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't get it, there are actually more cars than normal in downtown Milwaukee tonight....


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

wisuber said:


> I don't get it, there are actually more cars than normal in downtown Milwaukee tonight....


The blind leading the blind.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

wisuber said:


> I don't get it, there are actually more cars than normal in downtown Milwaukee tonight....


I'm not one of them. Lot of idiots chasing guarantees that pay them min wage.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

wisuber said:


> I don't get it, there are actually more cars than normal in downtown Milwaukee tonight....


What don't you get? Most UberX drivers are unemployable anywhere else or just doing it out of boredom for some extra pocket change. Alot of them are okay woth $5 an hour. They are going to keep ubering because they do not have options or are too lazy to get a job. There are alot of drug addicts, immigrants, disabled, illegals, etc. driving out there for Uber.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I made $140 driving 5 hours tonight. All of it with Lyft. Uber can eat my @sshole.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Keep in mind, the people that come to this forum are not your typical drivers. First of all, we can read and write in English. People come to this forum to try and improve and share ideas. People come to vent. But to use this forum to organize labor is fruitless. That needs to be done by a union.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Keep in mind, the people that come to this forum are not your typical drivers. First of all, we can read and write in English. People come to this forum to try and improve and share ideas. People come to vent. But to use this forum to organize labor is fruitless. That needs to be done by a union.


Well we need to start somewhere and this the best place where there are many drivers I believe in trying and don't mind failing.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Some drivers saying that to protest or boycott they are going to request and cancel to those who drive.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## stiflers mom (Jan 10, 2015)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Come on people I think its time for a nationwide Boycott...
> For those of you whose cities were not hit...don't worry it's coming.


Uber held up a bunch of new driver approvals (kits) here until this week when they unleashed them to the roads, coincidence with the fare reductions? I'm guessing that they did that in your city too!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

lu181 said:


> We dont need tip most people dont leave a tip on lyft. Uber drivers didnt care about tip because fares were more than reasonable until fare cut fare cut 1 safety fee and now a third fare cut. Insurance fee is a lie they then changed wording to safety fee. One driver can only do x fares per hr. Based on uber b.s. Graphs drivers are only making couple dollars more per hr which get washed on gas and more wear and tear. Y can't uber then drop there percentage take this is now third fare drop the drivers eat


It is actually the 6th rate drop in Detroit!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> Obviously prdelnik666 is a taxi driver trying to discredit the competition. Everyone I have driven for from all over the country and the world loves Uber and has horror stories about regular taxi's usually involving Haitians or some other immigrant in some old cop dirty cop car bought at auction and painted yellow.


At the rates uber are now offering soon it will be only the imigrants driving, then they will be the uber horror stories. The uber utopia will fail


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

F UBER DAY 01/16/2015 
TURN OFF YOUR APP


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Nooa said:


> F UBER DAY 01/16/2015
> TURN OFF YOUR APP


I turned my app off two days ago...


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

I have not driven for Uber since Wednesday. One thing I'm certain of is that no one at Uber Central is holding vigil for me. lol


----------



## Khush (Nov 18, 2015)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Come on people I think its time for a nationwide Boycott...
> For those of you whose cities were not hit...don't worry it's coming.


PLEASE *MIAMI UBER DRIVERS BOYCOTT UBER* LETS UNITE EVEN IF YOU SEE PRICE SURGES!!!
Uber dropped their prices again 12% at 85 cents/mile and 13 cents minute (UberPool 10 cents/minute 75 cents/mile) Solely to BEAT the LYFT rates!
What Nest? LYFT will probably go to 75 cents/ mile shortly MARK my words and UBER will try beat that! and the cycle goes on.
ALSO *new drivers signing up for UBER will pay 25% fees*!!!
UBER cares ONLY for the passengers and NOT the partner/ drivers it is obvious and Travis makes Billions at our cost. Here is how:
Uber riders are told not to tip drivers as it is included.
Drivers have to wait up to 10 minutes for a riders and cannot start the trip unless the rider shows up.
Some requests are as far as 7/10 miles for a pick up and *drivers pay for gas and TOLLS* during this journey to a passenger.
Uber started at about $1.80/mile but due to the price war with LYFT they are at 85 cents/mile now. *LESS then 50%* although *cities where there is NO LYFT the rates are still higher*!!
This is like getting demoted at your job!! you were making $25/ hour now you make $10/hour.
Uber claims price drop will increase call volume. Sure we work and drive more then double to make the same amount of money!!!
Say I was making $100 in 5 trips in 5 hours now I have to do 11 trips in 11 hours with double wear and tear,
double time on road, double gasoline and double energy and higher insurance.
But guess what? Uber still takes 20% of our hard earned money! How come Uber did not drop their commission from 20% to 15% to attract more drivers to UBER and make us happy?

How come us drivers can grade (5 star rating) the rider only once! But the rider can grade us twice once on the phone app when they see total $ and next via email they can grade us again.
Imagine if I file a complaint about a bad rider and Uber informs the rider of bad behavior they can go to their email and grade the driver 1 star afterwards! this has been raised at several UBER and driver meetings but has fallen to deaf ears!


----------



## Khush (Nov 18, 2015)

UberRey said:


> I made $140 driving 5 hours tonight. All of it with Lyft. Uber can eat my @sshole.


You poor thing you don't know Lyft will follow suite and drop their rates LOWER then UBER pretty soon if not done so by the time this post appears!!!


----------

